# 几天好的天气



## L3P

Hello!


I`ve come across the phrase  几天好的天气, the meaning of which I understand,I guess its '_a few days of fine weathe_r', but I think 天气好的几天 would be more obvious in this case,no? 天气好 ('_the weather is good_') -> 天气好的几天  lit. '_a few days when the weather is good_'. On the other hand 几天的天气  ('_the weather during these few days_') is OK, but what is 几天好?


Would appreciate if someone could help me out. Thanks a lot.


----------



## simonchg

My guess is:

（有）几天好的天气
the fine weather for a few days

Any context for the phrase?


----------



## Phoebe_Teng

Hi.

几天/好的/天气: Here has two words to modify the weather, 几天 and 好的. In my opinion, 几天 is used as quantifier; 好

的 is used as an adjective.（ The weather in these few days is good.)

天气好的/几天: Here 几天 is used as a noun, means few days. 天气好的 is a phrase, to describe the word 几天。

Hope this will help you. 

Haha~ ~


----------



## L3P

Thank you,simonchg and thank you,Phoebe_Teng, it helped a lot !


----------



## Fungk

天气晴好的几天 (Fine weather for few days) or 几天天气晴好 (Few days of fine weather)

Hope this helps.

Good luck!


----------



## SuperXW

I really think you should provide the context, at least a full sentence.
Although we can always "guess" the meaning of some phrase, only with the context we can be sure about how and why the it is constructed in this way, or whether it is fully idiomatic or not.


----------



## L3P

Thanks a lot,everyone!



SuperXW said:


> I really think you should provide the context, at least a full sentence.
> Although we can always "guess" the meaning of some phrase, only with the context we can be sure about how and why the it is constructed in this way, or whether it is fully idiomatic or not.



Sorry, there`s no more context: 大家都想有几天暖和的天气 / 大家都想有几天好的天气, it`s just a sentence from an exercise.
Hopefully it could be reworded into 大家都想有天气暖和的几天 / 大家都想有天气好的几天,could it?


----------



## C.Du

L3P said:


> 大家都想有几天好的天气



Actually this sentence shall be divided into 大家都想有 + 几天 + 好的天气
The whole sentence means those people want some good weather, not want some days with good weather. If they want some days, means they need more time. For example 多等几天. Since what they want are some good weather, they will need to specify the quantity of what they want.

So we need a number with UNIT to specify a period like 1 hour, 2 weeks.
In “几天” the 天 is the unit of 几. 

Your understanding is right: 天气好的几天 = 几天好的天气. 
In poetry-like works people write 天气好的几天. That's because it sounds uncommon (a little bit weird) and some writers think it's fashion.


----------



## L3P

C.Du said:


> In poetry-like works people write 天气好的几天. That's because it sounds uncommon (a little bit weird) and some writers think it's fashion.



Thanks a lot,C.Du! I`m a little confused,though,because you called  the wording 天气好的几天 uncommon/weird. Then 身材好的女生 should be uncommon/weird,too,considering this:


SuperXW said:


> Don't forget we have this common stentence structure: [subject] + [being what]. I.e., 皮肤好. This kind of sentences can then become a phrase to modify a noun. 皮肤好的女生.


----------



## C.Du

L3P said:


> 身材好的女生



It's ok. 

The final noun (in the end of a sentence) in a Chinese sentence is the real object. 
身材好的女生 is first a girl, then 身材好, that's not weird. You may have sentences like 那边有个身材好的女生. It makes sense.

Considering the whole sentence 大家都想有几天好的天气, the object is obviously the good weather , not some days. Putting 几天 at the end makes "some days" to be the object, but it's actually not. 

People will say they need more days only when they don't have enough time, no matter what weather it will be. That's the reason 天气好的几天 looks uncommon and a little bit weird, but still can be understood. Chinese sometimes is quite flexible. No matter how you choose your sentence, people will just understand and feel uncommon. So some writers choose to be uncommon, with the risk of being weird.


----------



## L3P

Thanks a bunch,C.Du,it couldn`t`ve been explained better! And have a nice one!


----------



## C.Du

L3P said:


> Thanks a bunch,C.Du,it couldn`t`ve been explained better! And have a nice one!


----------

